# Gimmie Some Funny Slogans :)



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Peeps 

I was thinking about making some cool banner and crap for like myspace social networks,forums etc 

You know those "Thanks for the add" , "have a great Christmas etc"

But What I want to do is make ones for plumbers to use on sites and ones they can also leave fro customers.

For example for Valentines Day:

"Plumbers Know how to clear Pipes, Will you be mine"

Now off course not everyone has to be dirty, I could make ones like

Well,...that's where I need your Suggestions...

Anyone have some cool sayings?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"Your sh!t is our bread and butter."
"Who Farted?"
"We really know our sh!t!"


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ahh nice, That's an awesome start 

Thanks man!

Wait till you see the crazy crap ( no pun intended ), I am going to wip up


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Getting rid of your #2 is our #1 priority.

We are #1 in the #2 business

Will play in poop for food


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

"We ensure a Royal Flush will always beat a Full House"

Mark


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Getting rid of your #2 is our #1 priority.
> 
> We are #1 in the #2 business
> 
> Will play in poop for food


Nice, Nice TY 



ToUtahNow said:


> "We ensure a Royal Flush will always beat a Full House"
> 
> Mark



Awesome as well, BTW , I luv your new truck


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

plumbers have rigid tools. Want to hold my big wrench?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

"Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go thru life, unless you're a plumber."

I can't do pictures, but how about a turd being squeezed and the slogan,
"from my cold, dead fingers"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey wetthead, since your in the mood of creating things, I am wanting a sound clip of a toilet flushing when people open my website. Don't even know where to begin. I have the sound clip on my Mp3, and have stored it on the puter. but dont know how to upload it, and dont want it to be continuious.

FYI, I know more about quatum physics than i do HTML.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> plumbers have rigid tools. Want to hold my big wrench?



HAHAH - Thats awesome, I am gunna make that Tonight 



jjbex said:


> "Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go thru life, unless you're a plumber."
> 
> I can't do pictures, but how about a turd being squeezed and the slogan,
> "from my cold, dead fingers"


haha , more awesomeness 



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Hey wetthead, since your in the mood of creating things, I am wanting a sound clip of a toilet flushing when people open my website. Don't even know where to begin. I have the sound clip on my Mp3, and have stored it on the puter. but dont know how to upload it, and dont want it to be continuious.
> 
> FYI, I know more about quatum physics than i do HTML.



Ok here goes :

1) Upload the mp3 file to your hosting

2) add this code to your index page right after the <body> tag

<embed src="musicfile.wav" autostart="true" loop="false"> 

Replace the "musicfile.wav" with your wave file name 

3) Save your index file and upload

When A USER hits the page you will hear the noise once, If you set the "false" to true it would play over and over 

Let me know if you need more help


----------



## Leakinator (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't go to sleep with a drip.Call a plumber.

We fix what your husband repaired.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dealin' with your crap 24/7


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Awesome Guys, These give me some nice Ideas 

Keep them coming if you can !!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i was going to use this for my business but my girlfriend said it was too gross.

"when things go brown, we're the best in town."





paul


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

"What can brownarm do for you?"
"turds r us"
"pissed up, pissed on and pissed off"


----------

